# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Të Fitosh Lirinë - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

Të Fitosh Lirinë


Ajo u zgjua nga një gjumë i rëndë, shoqëruar me një ndjenjë të thellë ankthi e përhumbje, tamam sikur te kish dale nga nje tunel i erret ku, njerez te panjohur e ndiqnin pas per t'a vrare duke mbajtur ne duar thika te gjata e te mprehta, teksa leshonin klithma te cilat ngjanin me ulerima hijenash. U perpoq te shtrinte trupin dhe gjymtyret e te merrte keshtu nje pozicion normal,por ndjeu se qe paralizuar e s'mund te leviste fare. Muskujt i kishin ngrire e, gjitheÃ§ka, brenda e jashte vetes i dhimbte. Ndjehej e dermuar dhe pa me te voglen fuqi. Mezi arriti te bente nje levizje e te kthente koken nga ana tjeter. Mbi shtrat, ngjitur me te, ndjeu nje gerhime e nje firome te rende alkoli, e cila kish mbushur edhe krejt dhomen. Hapi syte. Nje koke e madhe, plot lesh te shpupuritur qe mbeshtetur mbi shpatullen e saj e rendonte si plumb. Oh, po ai qe burri i saj ! Ishte ai qe flinte mbi te, me fytyren e mbuluar nga nje hije kenaqesie e qe turfulluar duke leshuar prej mushkerive nje gerrhitje kafsherore !.... Mblodhi forcat dhe beri te mbeshtetej mbi brryla per t'u ngritur, por forcat e kishin lene dhe ra plasur mbi shtrat. Pas pak, beri nje sforco tjeter e kesaj here arriti te kryente nje levizje te dobet.Pushoi pak dhe provoi perseri. Me se fundi arriti te mbeshtese duart mbi shtrat dhe te ngrihej pergjysem. Me nje levizje te ploget, zbuloi fytyren te cilen ja kishin mbuluar floket. Pastaj, sikur te hiqte diçka te keqe prej fytyre, kaloi doren mbi balle, mbi sy e mbi faqe, gjer poshte mbi buzet e thara. Dora e saj zbriti lehte e dridhshem mbi fytyre e u ndal mbi nje kore qe zbriste si nje vijez e ngrire, nga balli gjer poshte faqes... Morri fryme thelle dhe i dha trupit perpara. Pastaj, duke kafshuar buzet nga dhimbjet, kaloi kembet mbi buzen e krevatit dhe i uli ato poshte, duke i mbeshtetur lehtaz mbi tapet. Veshi mundueshem pantoflat dhe, si te ish nje somnambule, u nis me duar te ngritura perpara dhe u drejtua te pasqyra qe ndodhej perballe shtratit. Mbi siperfaqjen e ndriteshme te saj, ajo pa veten dhe shtangu. Ishte vertet ajo ? Ishte ajo qe shihte, me floke te shprishura e me ate fytyre te cilen s'e njihte ? Jo! Nuk qe e mundur! Zgjati doren, morri kreherin mbi komo dhe e vuri mbi floke. Beri te krihej, por dora i ngriu. Oh, jo ! Ajo s'mundej t'a kalonte me tej ate. Kreheri ngeli mes flokeve te shprishur keq e, ajo ndjeu nje dhembje te forte, mbi lekuren e kokes. Por, ajo ishte e vendosur se duhej t'i rregullonte floket se, vetem keshtu mendonte ajo, mund te bindej ne se ishte ajo vete apo fantazma e saj. Provoi te krihej me ngadale e durim, edhe pse dhembet e kreherit i dukeshin ato te nje kafshe te eger qe i ngulte dhembet mbi kafke pa meshire. Uli koken e floket i rane poshte dhe e kaloi ate dy tri here mbi to. Pastaj hodhi syte nga kreheri e shtangu. Nje tufe flokesh kish mbetur shuk ne dhembet e tij. Vazhdoi me tej e pas pak, nga korrja e thate qe kish mes flokeve ne balle, nisi t'i varej mbi faqe nje curil i holle gjaku. Ngriti syte e pa edhe nje here drejt pasqyres. Syte i qene nxire e kishin humbur driten e tyre te dikureshme te qiellit. Perreth tyre, lekura kish marre nje ngjyre mavi ne te zeze. Goja e transformuar nga dhembjet, s'arrinte dot te fshihte nje te Ã§are qe rridhte ende gjak e qe i kish enjtur keqaz buzet. E dermuar dhe e pafuqishme, ajo hoqi kembet zvarre dhe shkoi drejt salles se banjes. Zbertheu komÃ§at dhe kemisha e mendafshte e nates, e cila i mbulonte trupin gjer te kercinjte e kembes, ra e u mblodh shuk pertoke. Kur e pa vehten ashtu nudo para pasqyres, mbuloi gojen me duar, per te mos lejuar nje klithme. Ishte ajo a dikush tjeter? I kujt ishte valle, ai trup i katandisur aq keq. Lotet i rrodhen mbi faqe, por nuk kish fuqi te qante. Trupi i saj, dikur i bardhe e i bukur si mermer mbante kudo, shenjat e dhunes. Ai qe mbuluar plot njolla te kuqe e blu. Kudo dukeshin shenjat e rrahjes me rrip, me kembet e karriges, nderkohe qe mbi gjoks, dukeshin qarte shenjat kafsherore te kafshimit e te thonjeve Ã§jerres. Mbylli syte per te mos pare me tej. U ul ne gjunje, mbuloi fytyren me duar dhe nisi te qaje me denese. Pastaj, i hapi perseri dhe veshtroi trupin e saj. E perseri shpertheu ne lot ngasherimi. Ashtu, duke qare e me dhimbje ne trup, u fut ne vaske dhe hapi rubineten. U shtri lehtaz ne brendesi te ujit te ngrohte dhe mbylli syte. Mbeshteti koken mbi borduren prej porcelani dhe si nje film, ju shfaqen skenat e asaj nate te tmerreshme qe s'kish veÃ§se pak ore qe kish kaluar. Kush ja kish bere pra ate 
rrahje barbare e ate gjeme ? Nje i panjohur ? Nje delikuent, hajdut, psikopat apo manjak seksual ? Jo ! Ja kish bere bashkeshorti i saj, burri i saj, me te cilin kish tre femije. Po, pikerisht ai ! Ishte ai qe e kish rrahur barabarisht 
e, me pas, e kish perdhunuar disa here gjate nates. Uji i ngrohte sikur e shplodhi dhe e beri me te kthjellet e te forte ne 
levizje. E mblodhi vehten, u ngrit prej vaskes e hodhi mbi krahe robdeshambrin e saj ngjyre qielli. Me kembet zbathur, eci lehte mbi parket dhe si nje mjelme e bardhe e plagosur keq, u drejtua drejt dhomes se femijeve. Hapi lehte porten 
dhe hodhi veshtrimin brenda. Ata po flinin. Djali i madh qe shtrire mbi divan. Zbuluar. Tjetrin e kish zene gjumi mbi tapet. Vajza flinte pak me tej. Edhe ajo per toke. Ah, te gjoret ! Ne ate nate te tmerreshme ata ishin bere deshmitare te tmerrit. Ata kishin ndjere se Ã§fare i kish ndodhur nenes se tyre. E, ajo s'kish mundur te bente asgje per t'i larguar, nderkohe qe ndodhej nene kthetrat e burrit te saj alkoolik. Ato... krijesat e saj te pafajshme kishin perjetuar si ne nje film horror 
dhunen e ushtruar mbi mamin e tyre. Ata flinin, por ajo e ndjeu se ata s'po benin veçse nje gjume te trazuar, plot frike e ankthe. Shkoi prane tyre e, me mundim, ngriti dy te vegjelit qe flinin pertoke dhe i vendosi ne divan, prane te 
madhit. Njerin nga kembet e tjetrin nga koka. U hodhi nje kuverte persiper dhe i puthi lehte. Hoqi thelle ne shpirt, kur i pa ashtu si tre zogj krahethyer, te trembur e te perhumbur e, pastaj, hodhi syte nga dritarja. Jashte kish nisur te gdhinte ... U afrua prane xhamave dhe pa se si qielli e mbare natyra po vishej me nje ngjyre te zbehte jargavani. Ose me sakte blu ne lila. Pikerisht si ngjyrat qe ajo pelqente aq shume. Nisi te leviste poshte e larte neper dhome e, here pas here, hidhte syte jashte teksa po lindte nje dite e re. Ah !...Duhej te bente diçka! Duhej te bente! Per te dhe per femijet e saj... Nuk mund te vazhdohej keshtu perjete! Ai e kish bere zakon t'a rrihte e t'a perdhunonte e, ajo duronte. Pse ? Kish duruar per hir te femijeve e, me nje dritez shprese te zbehte se, ndofta ai, me kalimin e viteve edhe mund te ndryshonte. Por, jo ... Ai s'kish per te ndryshuar kurre e ajo do te mbetej perjete skllave e roberuar... Pa pritmas, teksa qe perhumbur ne ato mendime te trishtuara, degjoi zerin e dikujt qe e therrisite ne emer qe nga rruga jashte. Hapi dritaren e pa 
komshijen e saj. Nga zeri dhe fjalet e saj, kuptoi se ishte shume e tronditur. Ajo i tha dy tri fjale dhe i la te kuptoje se, kish ndjere gjithçka qe kish ndodhur ne shtepine e saj gjate nates se kaluar. Syte dhe fytyra e saj shprehnin 
dhimbje. Me ze te drobitur, ajo i tha fqinjes te priste, se do te zbriste per ta takuar. Hapi deren kryesore, por s'mundi te zbriste as tri shkalle. Ekuilibri i humbi e, ashtu siÃ§ ish, u rrezua dhe u rrokullis gjer poshte pa ndjenja.. Ne qetesine e atij mengjezi, komshija e degjoi zhurmen e vrapoi me nje fryme te hyrja e pallatit. Ajo, erdhi ne vehte pas dy - tri minutash dhe mbi te, pa fytyren e komshijes qe e therriste ne emer, duke e tundur fort nga shpatullat. Hapi syte, i 
buzeqeshi hidhur per t'i thene se nuk kish pesuar gje e mund te ngrihej e, pasi mbeshteti duart per toke, ndjeu qe shoqja i vuri krahet dhe e ndihmoi te ngrihej ne kembe. - Po ti po jep shpirt, moj korbe! Pse e ke lene vehten keshtu! i thoshte here pas here komshija, teksa dolen jashte per te gjetur ndonje makine urgjence. 

- S'ka gje! S'ka gje! Jam me mire! - mundohej t'a qetesonte ajo, por tjetra tashme kish ndaluar nje taksi dhe me nje ton alarmues i tha shoferit: - Drejt e ne spital !... Eshte urgjent !... 

Nga gjithe kjo, s'mbante mend asgje, sepse nderkohe qe taksia pershkonte me shpejtesi rruget e qytetit, ajo humbi perseri ndjenjat. Kur u permend, e pa vehten mes çarçafave dhe mureve te bardha, dhe kuptoi se duhej te ishte te 
urgjenca e spitalit. Mjeku roje, kur vuri re se ajo hapi syte e pyeti plot keqardhje: 

- Po, çfare te ka ndodhur keshtu, moj vajze ? Pse je katandisur ne kete gjendje? Kush te ka bere keshtu ? 

...Ajo s'fliste, por vetem shikonte syte e mjekut qe ishin njomezuar nga lotet e permbajtur. E shihte me ngulm e pa levizur, 
sikur ai te qe shpetimtari i saj e, pastaj filloi te lotoje. Nuk mund te fliste dot. S'mund te jepte asnje shpjegim. Komshija e saj besnike i qendronte prane, i shtrengonte doren, i jepte zemer, nderkohe qe nje infermjere, i nderonte here pas here kompresat me uje te ftohte mbi ballin e nxehte. 

- Duhet t'i bejme nje qetesues. Ajo eshte shokuar plotesisht e s'mund te flase tha doktori me ze te dridhur. Infermjerja i beri nje inxheksion e ajo u perhumb perseri. Ne ate gjendje te drobitur, medikamenti e beri efektin 
menjehere. Ra ne gjume te thelle... U permend pas tete oresh. Prane saj ishte ende fqinja dhe nje infermjere tjeter, te cilen e kish shoqe. Qe lart, mbi krahun e saj te djathte, varej nje tub i holle ku rridhte pik - pik serumi. Te kembet, balle per balle shtratit, ju be sikur pa tre femijet e saj... O Zot ! Po ku ishte ashtu ? Qe ne gjume, ne enderr apo ne gjendje kome? Vertet femijet ishin aty ? I foli te madhit ne emer e ai i'u pergjegj. Pra s'ishte enderr... Femijet qene aty, para saj, per te pare nenen e tyre ne spital. 

- A keni ngrene sot, bijt' e mi ? i pyeti ajo me ze te drobitur e plot dashuri. Ata ulen syte e s'u pergjigjen. Ajo kuptoi qe ata s'kishin vene gje ne goje. 

- Meri ! - i'u drejtua ajo shoqes se saj infermiere  Te lutem, dil e blej diçka per femijet... Mos u kurse se borxhin do t'a kthej... E, ajo u qetesua kur pa qe femijet dolen jashte te shoqeruar prej saj. S'kish mbaruar se falenderuar Merin kur, dera e dhomes se spitalit u hap me zhurme e brenda hyri ai, i shoqi, perbindeshi, monstra ! Menjehere, infermerja 
e komshija, u ngriten ne kembe dhe bene te dalin jashte, per t'i lene te dy burre e grua vetem por, ajo shpertheu duke thene: 

- Jo!... Ne asnje menyre! Ju rrini ketu, ai te dale jashte!... Jashte ! Jashte !  klithi edhe nje here ajo duke i hedhur atij nje veshtrim te ashper e plot mllef. 

Gjate gjithe diteve qe qendroi ne spital, shoqet i vinin rradhe rradhe, duke i thene fjale te mira dhe kurajo. Por, nderkohe, ajo kohe sherbeu edhe per diçka tjeter, teper te rendesishme. Ajo mendoi gjitheçka mire e mire dhe ne 
fund, vendosi. Do kerkonte divorc me te shoqin. Ashtu s'mund te vazhdohej me.. Jo! Nuk mundej ! Ajo po fikej, po shkaterrohej, po humbiste jeten per se gjalli. E bisedoi edhe me Merin vendimin e saj e, shoqja e saj e ngushte, i dha zemer 
te vendoste. 

- Do te prenotoj nje dhome hoteli â i tha mendueshem ajo e do te banoj aty 
gjer sa te behet gjyqi. 
- Po, ti je ne vehte ? - ja ktheu Meri - Ti, te vesh ne hotel ?... Ne asnje 
menyre ! Do vish tek une, ne shtepine time... 

Keshtu, pas daljes nga spitali ajo u sistemua ne shtepine e Merit, shoqes se saj me zemer te madhe. Per Ã§do dite, ajo nuk mungonte te shkonte ne shtepi e te shihte femijet. I ushqente, i lante, i pastronte. Pak kohe me vone, ajo u ngjit ne shkallet e gjykates se rrethit, per te ngritur aty padine e saj per divorc. Divorc ?... Kur i shoqi morri vesh vendimin e saj, u terbua e turfullonte si ari i plagosur. Nderhyri ne te majte e ne te djathte, duke thene se ai s'kishte grua per te ndare, se e donte ate dhe s'e nderronte me asnje e se, per te, ajo ishte e do mbetej bashkeshortja e tij... 
Por ajo s'binte pre e atyre kurtheve. Kish vendosur. Do t'a ndante dhe, per kete, askush nuk mund t'a ndalonte. Nuk do te kthehej kurre me te ajo monster. S'do t'i lejonte me vehtes ato poshterime e fyerje pa fund. Kish duruar shume por, ne fund te fundit, ajo kish dinjtetin e krenarine, jeten e saj. Por, perbindeshi, kish miq e shoke kudo dhe nisi te "levizte guret". Ishte nipi i nje kuadri te larte e me pushtet e, po ashtu qe edhe kunati i dikujt qe punonte ne Komitetin e Partise se rrethit. Por, ne fund te fundit, mendonte ajo, sado njerez me influence e sado presione te ushtronin mbi te, ajo e kish vendosur. Askush nuk mund t'a detyronte te jetonte më, me ate njeri perbindesh. Ajo priste qetesisht diten e gjyqit.... 
Dhe ja erdhi dita e gjyqit. Ajo kish ardhur aty vetem. Qendronte ne nje qoshe te korridorit te gjykates dhe priste t'a therrisnin ne salle. Ne nje kend pa ateherë monstren, i cili rrethohej nga shume njerez te fisit te tij. Per nje çast, veshtrimet e tyre, u kryqezuan. Ai e pa dhe i buzeqeshi me nje ndenje triumfi. Ajo largoi shpejt shikimin, me nje ndenje neverie. Pas pak e thirren. Ne dhomen ku do te zhvillohej gjyqi, kishin zene vend gjykatesja, prokurorja e çeshtjes, ajo dhe ai. Gjykatesja filloi duke bere pyetjet e zakonshme e, ne fund, ja dha fjalen asaj. Me pak fjale, serioze dhe e sakte ne çdo arsyetim, ajo parashtoi arsyet qe e shtynin drejt divorcit. Pas saj, e morri fjalen ai. O Perendi, Ã§'fare te degjoje ? Sa shpifje, sa fjale te liga, te peshtira e te pabesa, nisi te llomotiste ai. Por ajo, nuk u a 
vinte veshin dhe e Ã§oi mendjen gjetke. Tani çdo gje kish mbaruar. Ai le te thoshte çfare te donte, per ate s'kishin me rendesi. Seances gjyqesore po i vinte fundi. 

Prokurorja e pyeti: 

- Je dakord per çfare bashkeshorti i juaj tha gjer tani ? A qendrojne ato qe ai pretendon? 
Ajo u permend, pikerisht ne kete pyetje te fundit. Mblodhi forcat e tha: 
- Shoqja Prokurore e çeshtjes! Qe te jem e sinqerte, ju them se nuk i degjova fare fjalet e tij, sepse ato s'kane me asnje interes per mua... Por, duke ditur se kjo çeshtje eshte civile e jo penale, ju them se po, jane te verteta. 

Prandaj, ju lutem, ne baze te tyre, me jepni divorcin. Gjykatesja, e cila per me teper ishte edhe nje e njohur, shtangu nga reagimi i saj por, kjo gje e beri ate edhe me krenare ne vendimin qe kerkonte. Pas kesaj, trupi gjykues u terhoq e, pas pak hyri perseri ne salle e dha vendimin: 

Divorci aprovohej! 

Ajo ndjehej e lumtur !... Kish rilindur edhe nje here. Kish fituar ate qe ajo e çmonte mbi gjitheçka: lirinë. Vuajtjet e saj kishin marre fund e ajo kish shpetuar nga ai njeri vrasës. Nga gezimi, zemra nisi t'i rrahe fort e, nga gjykata, doli pothuajse me vrap. Vehten e ndjente te lehte, me krahe, si nje shpend i lire qe kish dale nga roberia e fluturonte, fluturone plot jete e gezim, si me pare. Jashte morri fryme thelle. U ngop me ajrin e paster te qytetit te saj dhe hodhi syte larg nga malet, aty ku debora zbardhte si shpirti i saj i dlirët e ku rrezet e diellit kishin mbuluar gjitheçka me nje drite te ngrohte, plot reflekse argjendi. Jashte e prisnin femijet e saj, te cilet vrapuan dhe 
ju hodhen ne krahe duke e perqafuar plot dashuri. Oh, nuk e kish ndjere vehten kurre kaq mire ! Ishte e lumtur. Per te po niste nje jete e re ...

----------

